# Cheap DJ bike



## Xcal22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have never had a dirt jump bike in my life. I tried the Trek Ticket at Rays in winter and now I would like to get a dirt jump bike. I don't know what to look for considering I just XC race. I just want a cheap single speed bike. Could you guys help me out?


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Airborne Wingman
Haro Steel Reserve 1.1


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Airborne Wingman
> Haro Steel Reserve 1.1


both good calls. ^ advice? you're going to want short chainstays.


----------

